# [ASM] - Von Diskette NTFS-Datenträger auslesen



## Philipp9494 (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Ich will gerne von einer Diskette (booten funktioniert schon ;-)) mit Assembler einen NTFS-Datenträger lesen (zb. die Datei: C:\Programme\test.xyz)

Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen? 
Wäre sehr froh über Links etc...

mfg

Philipp9494


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, mit Assembler direkt auf ein Dateisystem, vor allem auf ein so komplexes wie NTFS, duerfte wohl kein Zuckerschlecken werden.

Mein Tipp des Tages zu diesem Thema geht auch eher in Richtung C. Schau Dir mal die Quellen der NTFSProgs und/oder NTFS-3g an, denn dadurch solltest Du zumindest herausfinden koennen wie man ueberhaupt mit NTFS arbeitet.


----------



## Philipp9494 (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Danke.
Hab mir das jetzt mal angesehen, aber ich glaube das funktioniert nur aus Windows, Linux, etc. 

Ich möchte es aber gerne aus meinen eigenen Assembler-Programm..

mfg

Philipp9494


----------

